# General Topics > Fieldwork >  2015 Spring Breeding Migration Pictures

## Seth

Hi all,

Just wanted to share some pictures of this year’s springbreeding migration, thus far. 

Picture 1. Male _Taricha granulosa,_ note the long tail in proportion to the body, long legs, andthin body. During actual aquatic breeding males will also get smooth skin, nuptial pads, and a swollen cloaca. This animals was found by road hunting inthe day ( this species actively crosses in the day ).
Picture 2. _Ambystoma gracile,_ secreting poison. This animal was found by road hunting ( cruising) at night during rain ( this species only crosses at night ). This was a female. 
Picture 3. Another _A. gracile,_ found the same way as the previous one, and on the same night. If I remember correctly this is a female, but I looks like a juvenile in the picture, so I am not sure….
Picture 4. _T. granulosa_ female, found while road hunting in the day. Sorry for the blurry picture.
Picture 5. Female _T. granulosa_ “The daunting task ahead”. While I do help them across, I can’tfind them all so some have to do this and hope they don’t get squished by cars.
Picture 6. Same animal as the previous one, belly shot.
Picture 7. _A. gracile_ juvenile in defense posture ( unken reflex ). Also found while road hunting at night. 
Picture 8. _A. macrodactylum_ adult female, a rare find for me. Found while road hunting.This species only crosses at night. 
Picture 9. _A. gracile_ female found while road hunting at night. She appears to be gravid.
Picture 10. Female _T. granulosa,_ note the shorter tail in proportion to the body, fatter body, and shorter legs. 
-Seth

----------


## Brian

Jealous of your spring:P.

Thanks for sharing :Smile:

----------


## spotfin

Great photos, thanks for sharing.  It's a long way from spring over here.

----------

